# Hip Dysplasia - Spica cast help



## mum2bdec10

Morning ladies, 

I haven't been on this site for a while now but used it daily when i was pregnant. I now find myself needing advice and some support from you lovely ladies.

Recently my 17 month old daughter was diagnosed with DDH and i am just waiting on a date for her surgery to have it fixed and she will then go into a spica cast for 3-6 months. This news has devastated me as she is walking fine just with a slight limp (which i wasnt bothered by as she is new to walking and thought she would grow out of it). She is even trying to run! My childminder noticed that she had one leg longer than the other so i owe her a lot for spotting it.

Anyway, i'm going mad with anticipation waiting on her date. I've been told that it will be within the next 6 weeks but i'm not sure how much notice they will give me. It breaks my heart that she has to go through this especially as she in that stage where she just wants to walk everywhere without holding hands and does it so well.

Any other mums out there in the same situation? I have been told that they adjust really well but its still really poo :(


----------



## Deeni

Hi mum2b, My LO has DDH. We are going to the ortho today for a check up. His was very luckily caught at birth so he will likely not need surgery. It is something that will need to be monitored until he is around 16 years old (at least that is what our ortho recommends). I know how devastating this must be for you. It is hard to see them have to undergo any sort of medical treatment. But it is so great that it was caught in her early years. If untreated, it can cause a lot of problems when LO is older. There is a good amount of information online about DDH, accommodating the spica cast, and support. I'm sure you have already started to look though. I mainly just wanted to give you some support and wish you a lot of luck. xx


----------



## hapi2bhealthy

Hi :flower:

Sorry to hear of your LO's hips! Just wanted to let you know that I don't have a bub with it, but was born with it myself. Wanted to let you know that although it sounds it will def be poo while she is in cast, long term it is pretty good :thumbup: I did not have problems at all while I was growing up, in fact was a talented gymnast and had no hip problems despite the high impact sports I played!

I do have some trouble now I am getting a little older, especially now I am pregnant (they tend to get quite sore now I have all this Relaxin hormone making everything realllly lose)- but nothing that is not fixed by some rest at the end of the day! It is much like someone who has had a broken leg or arm as a child: they will often have some lasting pain but nothing too severe. Good luck during the crappy cast stage, just wanted to say she will be totally fine in the long run :thumbup:


----------



## hapi2bhealthy

PS Also wanted to mention that mine were treated without a cast- so not in the correct manner (I was only placed in double nappies, should have had a splint) so that's prob half the reason I have some small problems now. Best to get it done correctly for the best start :flower:


----------



## alice&bump

I know how devastating it is hun, my 3 year old was in a spica this time 2 years ago! I literally thought the world wad ending when we found out! It was a bit different for us ad she never walked before hand, but within days of being in the spica, she was bum shuffling around again! It honestly never bothered her, yhey just accept it! 2 years on, you can hardly tell there's a problem, she runs, jumps on the trampoline etc! If you google steps, they're a charity for lower limb problems, they're ace! And feel free tk pm me any time!xx


----------



## willow25

My LO had ddh at birth and had a pavlik harness for a couple of months and everything was ok and it came off, yesterday was her twelve month check up and I had read up about what she would have to go through if her hips had developed poorly, we are very forunate, she was given the all clear and Im so relieved, so when I saw your post I really felt for you and although our experience is different to yours I just wanted to wish you and your LO all the very best and Im sure you will be strong and get through it, I would imagine that its one of those things that is harder for parents than for LO's as they adapt so quickly to things and we just feel pity - this is certainly the case when my LO had to have a pavlik harness, big hugs :hugs:


----------



## mum2bdec10

thanks for all of the replies ladies! Sorry it took me a while to check back for responses.

Saw the occupational therapist today who said that her surgery wouldnt be until at least September!!!??? She is listed as urgent yet still has to wait and wish i could afford to pay for private care. she will be in the spica now on her birthday and christmas :(

on the positive, she told me that she would be in the spica for only 12 weeks regardless of what surgery she has. After that she will have to wear a brace for a further 12 weeks for 23 out of 24 hours, but at least that means i can still give her baths and take her swimming. She will have to go under anesthetic after 6 weeks though to have the spica changed. 

I thought that there was a programme to lend you equipment but it turns out there isnt and we have to buy everything! Luckily we can still use our buggy if we put a pillow behind her but i will need to buy a special bean bag, new car seats and high chair. I'm going to try and buy off ebay (except carseat) but its still an expense i could have done without. 

They said that she will probably be in hospital for a good 5 days recovering after surgery and to prepare for her to be really upset and uncomfortable, which of course made me feel so much better...not!

With my OH loosing both of his grandparents this year all i can say is hurry up 2012 get this rubbish year over with!


----------



## welshwarriors

I managed to get my son into his normal carseat. i did put a towel under his bum so he sat in it properly. I got a normal britax carseat :)


----------

